# ok woodville / HOBBY STOP WEST RACEWAY



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

ok guys this is the new Hobby Stop West Raceway post we have now moved into the new store/race track, so come on out and see what its all about . Grand opening will be Feb 1st for the Hobby shop but the Track is open now for fast clean racing lol . doors open at 10:00 sat and sun Saturdays is oval racing and Sundays will be onroad racing :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

:woohoo:And it's "HEATED"!! :woohoo:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby Stop West*

Yes Dave it is heated and will have ac in the summer and a hobby shop on site not to mention its close to a few places to eat , and there is plenty of pit space


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

2056dennis said:


> ok guys this is the new Hobby Stop West Raceway post we have now moved into the new store/race track, so come on out and see what its all about . Grand opening will be Feb 1st for the Hobby shop but the Track is open now for fast clean racing lol . doors open at 10:00 sat and sun Saturdays is oval racing and Sundays will be onroad racing :thumbsup:


darrel sorry to hear you were under the weather sat. it was a lot of fun drving the slash late model with the guys maybe i will see you next time pat you have a :nice place hope things work out for you:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*thanks wilke*

how was your car hope it was working good for ya and i hope to be back out soon


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

2056dennis said:


> how was your car hope it was working good for ya and i hope to be back out soon


When I left the car was working really good. now if the driver would as good I would be happy:tongue:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop*

lol i know what you are talking about i use to say that alot with the real car , and man was it so true many anights lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby stop west*

this is the new site for the old woodville mall / hobby stop west raceway


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone racin mini latemodels sat ?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby stop west raceway*

Man it was a blast the new speck slash late model class / and the 10th sprint lots of close raceing going on all over the track lol:thumbsup:


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*practice oval*

can you practice oval on wed. and if so what time:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby stop west*

wilk30 im not sure best thing to do would be call the hobby shop and ask them


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Lovin the Slash Late Model!! Can't wait for the whole Mafia to get on track!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*speck late model class*



ArcherX said:


> Lovin the Slash Late Model!! Can't wait for the whole Mafia to get on track!


 why is that so you will have some hit men on the track to lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

absolutely!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop west*



ArcherX said:


> absolutely!


well then i will tell Pat to make sure you guys race each other then lmaorotf!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop west racing*

well our first points race will be the first weekend in February for the speck slash late model and sprint class so have them puppies ready because here we go :thumbsup: just a reminder saturday the 4th will be first points race and then it will be prac the next week and then points race so everyother week will be points races


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow lots of fun today*

wow racing was fast and fun, not to mention close , and Man cheater Chuck was throwing down some fast lap's as well as Craig in the sprint class and then Budheavy threw down fast lap in slash late model class keep it up guys :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop west*

man must be the G-BURG MAFIA was SCARED TO SHOW UP ( CHICKENS ) LOL:thumbsup: oh and dont forget next points race will be in 2 weeks so every 1st / 3rd / and 5th weekends of the month is a points race so you may have 2 points races back to back weekends


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby stop west racing*

sorry boyz not able to make it out this weekend but will be there next weekend for the points race :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> sorry boyz not able to make it out this weekend but will be there next weekend for the points race :thumbsup:


Me too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby Stop West*

wow another great day of fast and close racing in all classes , and Dave it was nice to have you back racing with us but on the other hand the G-BURG MAFIA WAS TO SCARED to come out and get whooped on lol . so i will see everyone at the next points race which is in 2 weeks :wave:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone wanna buy any mini latemodels let us know we have TWO ready to race for sale.....would be good for kids to race or adults wanting to get into carpet oval . :thumbsup: these cars as you all know are built with top of the line parts an need nothing ..... thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Have there been any pictures posted showing your new location?:wave:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*New store pictures*

Hey Don,

We have loads of pics up on Facebook. Search Hobby Stop West Raceway and you'll get to them.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there going to be a MGLC this year?? I always look forward to it.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby stop west*

not sure on the mglc race as of yet .. the thing is will we see the G-BURG MAFIA this saturday it seams they are in fear of getting whooped on :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby Stop West*

well i would like to say congrats to Cheater Chuck on his WIN in the splm class today but dont get use to it for i will be back lol :thumbsup: besides i was hopeing the g-burg mafia would manup and come out for there whoopin :wave:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> Is there going to be a MGLC this year?? I always look forward to it.


Well, with the move to a new store/track a few months ago, Pat hasn't had any time to get prepaired for this years MGLC. Even though we have been up and running since mid January (thanks to all the help by a lot of people) he still has more to get done. But believe me, next year Pat will definately have the 3rd annual race for all to enjoy....it should be a lot of fun and we will be very prepaired for next years MGLC. You can count on that!! :thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Mglc*

Well put Dave and it will for sure be better then befor ( WE HAVE HEAT ):thumbsup: and a nicer all around pit area and hobby shop on site :wave:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

all4fun said:


> Well, with the move to a new store/track a few months ago, Pat hasn't had any time to get prepaired for this years MGLC. Even though we have been up and running since mid January (thanks to all the help by a lot of people) he still has more to get done. But believe me, next year Pat will definately have the 3rd annual race for all to enjoy....it should be a lot of fun and we will be very prepaired for next years MGLC. You can count on that!! :thumbsup:
> Dave Berry


I think it will be the 4th annual.....And I really look forward to it...actually it is the only reason I've kept the M18


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*g-burg mafia is skeeeeeerrrredd*

yep g-burg mafia shows up 1 Time and gets there BUTTTTTTTSSSSS KICKED and dont come back REALLY , thought you boyz were bad but must not be lol we do have 1 more oval race befor we go out side and that is next weekend so if you guys can get over your being skeeeerrred and can put on your big boy pants and come out and play would be nice to send you guys home crying again for the summer lmao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*oval racing*

is not tomorrow a oval point race


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow indoor racing is over allready?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop*

well last race is May 12 for oval


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*oval race*

well is may 12 the next point race for oval:wave:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Points races*

Hi Wilkie,

We still have two points races left. Last week was not a points race. April 14th, 28th and then the trophy race on May 12th are all points races. Then we start the summer series in June.

Pat :thumbsup:


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*point race or not*

well I don,t get it I was told sat. 3-31 that sat. 4-7 was going to be a point race also on sat.4-7 again I was told that sat.4-7 was a point and now you are telling me that was not a point race. so what is going on


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what*



rcwebs said:


> Hi Wilkie,
> 
> We still have two points races left. Last week was not a points race. April 14th, 28th and then the trophy race on May 12th are all points races. Then we start the summer series in June.
> 
> Pat :thumbsup:



wait a minute i thought we go first / third / and fifth weekends are point races as we have allways done, why has it changed , because if so that really sucks because i changed my plans around that and now i will be missing a points race, man Pat you really need to put on a regular deal and not deveate from that , and please get these things posted early enough for all to make plans . if thats the case then why dont we wait until the final race and call it all good for this oval racing season / just my take on it / that really screws alot of us that has other series that are starting at this time ( cant afford to run to track on both days plus miss work ,


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what*



wilk30 said:


> well I don,t get it I was told sat. 3-31 that sat. 4-7 was going to be a point race also on sat.4-7 again I was told that sat.4-7 was a point and now you are telling me that was not a point race. so what is going on


yep wilk30 im not sure what the heck happened there , that really bites


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*points*

well I don,t know if I will show up any more if you are going to change what is a point race after we leave that is just not right or fair to all the racer that showed up:drunk:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry guys,

I'm at my home computer and don't have my calender in front of me so I've confused the dates. Don't get upset. Just come out and race and have fun okay!

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*points race*

wilk30 hey i talked to Pat , and he made a mistake on that , the next points race is the 21 and then we are off until the 12th for the big payout race , but feel free to come out and get some practice in for the next race


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*point or no points*

thank guys I will see if I can make it on the 4- 21 wilkie:wave::wave:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby Stop West*

last points and trophy race is May 12th for oval racing so bring em out and play :thumbsup: and lets see if the G-BURG MAFIA can find there way back to the track for this i know they got skeeeerrrrred from the last WHOOPING THEY GOT LOL


----------



## Wolverine7 (Apr 10, 2008)

..................................................


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

We might stop out an" WATCH" like we have all season..... Like racers say We've lost our ride. Will be in the Stands until we can sell of our latemodels. we dont have the money to change cars or class.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

What are the hours for Saturdays race?
I am trying to talk SG1 into making the trip.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see this thread
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=362665
I was thinking of going....BRP racing!


----------

